# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Going Bananas In Africa

## Africa

There is always so much bad news coming out of Africa, it's refreshing to read something on a more positive note;

Going bananas for energy in Africa 



_The simple, low-tech idea, was developed by researchers at Nottingham University.

They used banana skins to create briquettes that can be burned for cooking, lighting and heating.

It could alleviate the burden of gathering firewood, the dominant energy source in many parts of the continent.

This would help reduce deforestation, which makes a significant contribution to global climate change._ 

This is fantastic!

----------

